# Ring sling and back pain



## maba (Jan 19, 2010)

My 11 week-old, 11 lb baby likes to be carried around. He sleeps well during the night but hardly ever naps during the day. But he naps if I wear him in my Maya Wrap ring sling but wearing it makes my back hurt. I'm pretty sure I'm not wearing it right. The BabyWearing website has some pictures of do's and don't and one of the things they say is to spread the fabric flat on the back. Mine seems to form a pocket and therefore twists at the back. How do I make sure it's flat and how can I make sure my back doesn't hurt.

Are there any other carriers that you'd reccomend? I've seen some good reviews of Ergo.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm...I'm trying to visualize your Maya Wrap at the shoulder that way. You might have to 'thread it again' through the rings. I do that periodically just to straighten it out. There's a video on how to do it here:

https://www.mayawrap.com/u_maya_wrap_101.php#Threading

My other thought is that baby may need to be higher on your body, when low it tend to pull your lower back (as with most sllings or carriers).

Regarding Soft Structured carriers, Ergo seems to have a loyal following. A Beco Gemini may also be something you would like.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Are you wearing your baby with their legs inside the sling? If so, yes, the fabric may fold over a bit along your back or at your side because the lower rail of the sling (the hem) winds up higher on your torso then it does on your back. Does that make sense? Anyway, it shouldn't be a full twist, just a few inches folded over. And if you are careful, you can have that fold be more so at your side so that the fabric will still spread out across your back.

That said, that in and of itself shouldn't really make the sling too uncomfortable. I would recommend making sure that you are wearing the baby high and tight against your body. Most people make the mistake of having the sling be too loose, but when it's loose it can cause back strain. Ideally when the baby is in the sling the lowest part of the sling (baby's bum, usually) should be around your natural waistline/above your belly button and you should be able to kiss the top of their head easily just by bending at your neck.

If you could post a pic of yourself wearing the sling it might help us troubleshoot better. If not, I'd recommend watching a few online video tutorials for ring slings. I know Maya Wrap has instructional videos but sometimes people explain things differently or change something up a little bit and it just "clicks" better then another explanation.

And yes, there are lots of types of carriers I'd recommend. It really depends on what you are looking for. The Ergo is a nice structured carrier but it's not my first choice for a baby at your's age/weight. A Beco Gemini might be a good choice, so would something like a mei tai (BabyHawk, FreeHand, Mei Tai Baby). Woven wraps are nice as well, though they have a little more of a learning curve.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

My ring sling always gave me lower back pain no matter how I wore it. I'm very large in the bust so I need lower back support from a carrier. I now use a Moby with my daughter and love it and plan to buy a SSC for when she's bigger.


----------



## maba (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you all!

@clovergirl: Yes, I wear the baby with his legs inside, tummy-to-tummy. I tried to spread the fabric more on the back and when I carry him in the sling, the inner fold tends to sag. When he was younger (around 7 weeks or so), it was easier to wear him really snug. Now, he's impatient for me to adjust the rails and he stretches out his legs and you are right, the sling tends to be loose and most of the time I'm supporting his weight with my hands and not the sling. The moment I put him in, I have to keep moving otherwise he gets fussy. Also, the outer rail tends to bunch up when I try to tighten it and I have to sit down with the baby in the sling with my lap supporting his body while I adjust the rails with my both my hands and he is usually too impatient for that. I'm 4'11" and use size M. I'd really like for it to work because he wants to be carried AND walked around, he loves gazing at things when I carry him and move. If I stop moving, he gets fussy. Here's a picture of me wearing the sling when he was about 7 weeks. Would you recommend a different carry now? He has some neck control, would outward-facing carry be better?


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

No advice but aww, you guys looks so beautiful!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

You can take baby's feet out of the ring sling. I do not teach feet in. I can't see where the rings are on you they should be at the corsage position. Send a picture face on.

A twist in a ring sling is not always a bad thing. I suggest during my consultations that if a ring sling is not fitting "right" to re-thread the sling after creating a twist the falls across your back this to get a better fit/feel. HTH.


----------

